# DoorDash “Very Busy” Forecast



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

When I see this “very busy” forecast, my ass is very busy WAITING FOR ORDERS!!!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Just a guilt trip they send after kicking a bunch of people off. That way everyone comes back and gets nothing.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

They never say it's slow.: P


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

They must be copying Uber. When an Uber driver sees that message it translates like this: 

"It is totally dead in this area. But all the other drivers have rolled to more lucrative zones so stay right here in case someone needs a ride later."


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Chrisskates808 said:


> When I see this “very busy” forecast, my ass is very busy WAITING FOR ORDERS!!!


Let me tell ya, Uber isn't any better lately, either.

"You're in a busy area, expect trips soon"

...spammed for half an hour...while I complete 3 Lyft trips.

Ugh...Spring Break in this market is very telling of which clientele use which platform most. The college kids all use Uber for getting around town, while the permanent residents use Lyft mostly. And it really kinda makes sense: Uber costs more than Lyft, and the vast majority of college kids here aren't paying for it anyways...it's mommy and daddy's money.

The permanent residents save money by using Lyft, and don't get shoved aside in long waits for a ride.

Anyways..."very busy" is all relative.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> They must be copying Uber. When an Uber driver sees that message it translates like this:
> 
> "It is totally dead in this area. But all the other drivers have rolled to more lucrative zones so stay right here in case someone needs a ride later."


DoorDash gives rides now? 😂


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Let me tell ya, Uber isn't any better lately, either.
> 
> "You're in a busy area, expect trips soon"
> 
> ...


See title. See “DoorDash” in title. Write about Uber (not Uber Eats) and Lyft. 😁👍


Chrisskates808 said:


> When I see this “very busy” forecast, my ass is very busy WAITING FOR ORDERS!!!


It’s busy, but with orders no one wants. Like Taco Bell. And KFC. I still quit early-ish (7 p.m. - I avoid driving in the dark), and the last half hour was only Wawa and Taco Bell.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> See title. See “DoorDash” in title. Write about Uber (not Uber Eats) and Lyft. 😁👍
> 
> It’s busy, but with orders no one wants. Like Taco Bell. And KFC. I still quit early-ish (7 p.m. - I avoid driving in the dark), and the last half hour was only Wawa and Taco Bell.


For the first time I am seeing $5 peak pay for DD and I can't go out because I have to go into my FT job for a few hours. 😞
I had scheduled to dash, but had to drop it.
So why are they offering $5 if its not busy?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> For the first time I am seeing $5 peak pay for DD and I can't go out because I have to go into my FT job for a few hours. 😞
> I had scheduled to dash, but had to drop it.
> So why are they offering $5 if its not busy?


Oh wow. Never saw $5. Ever.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Oh wow. Never saw $5. Ever.


Neither had I until I couldn't work!!!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> Neither had I until I couldn't work!!!


The algorithm knows you have a full-time job it's pissed. So it's taunting you to come back for peanuts, I mean actual money, until you get fired from your real job so you can slave to the overlord of the food delivery God. Once it has you again in its clutches, it will then start feeding you peanuts if you're lucky.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Neither had I until I couldn't work!!!


It’s prolly @Seamus doing! He’s sneaky like that!


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Very busy but most of the orders are $3.50 and long distance orders for low pay.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

rideshareapphero said:


> Very busy but most of the orders are $3.50 and long distance orders for low pay.


last couple days havent been too great. st pattys was dead because im sure most people were going out. yesterday was ok but maybe they were really tired from st pattys. right now is morning and the offers and pace arent too great. will wait till dinner i guess


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> It’s prolly @Seamus doing! He’s sneaky like that!


We had a board meeting this morning. I told them that Rickos had to work this morning so put a $5 kicker on each delivery!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Chrisskates808 said:


> last couple days havent been too great. st pattys was dead because im sure most people were going out. yesterday was ok but maybe they were really tired from st pattys. right now is morning and the offers and pace arent too great. will wait till dinner i guess


The weather’s very pretty where I am. Everyone’s outside.

I won’t say I was busy, but it wasn’t dead. A few hidden tips even.

I’m lazy today. I think I ate more than I earned. 😂

Saw the lines at my usual breakfast go-to and just went offline. The waits would be impossible, and zero parking. Nope.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> The weather’s very pretty where I am. Everyone’s outside.
> 
> I won’t say I was busy, but it wasn’t dead. A few hidden tips even.
> 
> ...


Damn 
I feel not motivated :/


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Chrisskates808 said:


> Damn
> I feel not motivated :/


I’m not telling you what to do, but if I’m not feeling it - I just bail. Because I will be looking for reasons to not take orders, so it’s a waste of time.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’m not telling you what to do, but if I’m not feeling it - I just bail. Because I will be looking for reasons to not take orders, so it’s a waste of time.


I have the exact same conversation in my head when I'm not feeling it but it always ends with "So how is the rent getting paid if you're not out schlepping food?". And that's the end of that.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’m not telling you what to do, but if I’m not feeling it - I just bail. Because I will be looking for reasons to not take orders, so it’s a waste of time.


i know but im just also saying from own experience too


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Chrisskates808 said:


> i know but im just also saying from own experience too


I’m very intuitive. I’ve noticed that if I’m “not feeling it”, if I force myself it’ll not amount to anything. Either it’ll be avery slow night, or it’ll be really bad pings. I never feel that way when things are hopping. That’s why I said “not telling you what to do”.

I actually enjoy delivering and don’t mind many of the aspects that bother others (drive-throughs, waiting a bit, etc.), so for me to go home it has to be a strong signal. Today was useless. I wasn’t kidding when I said I ate more than I earned. The pings were horrible. I had a nice 3-mile double for $15, (one of my favorite locations for both pick up and drop off), and after that one more potential hidden tip (but only $0.50 was hidden; still $12 for 4 miles and the guy was eye candy). So I’d just sit there declining till I’m blue in the face. So I went home. And took a nap.


----------

